# Wanted - a UK car



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have a UK car near Rome that I could buy to return to the UK, or we could do an exchange - I have a beautiful little Italian fiat panda 6 months old with 20,000 km, petrol and GPL. Suggestions welcomed thanks.


----------

